# "utilidad de las partes de una impresora"



## danielpardo (Ene 14, 2010)

muy buenas tardes, tengo una impresora okidata-microline 320 de 9 puntas el cual encontre tirada en la autopista, me parecio muy extraño que alguien votase una impresora en la carretera, bueno el hecho es que un carro le paso encima, no sufrio muchos daños, solo se partio el rodillo para transportar el papel, lo demas creo que esta en perfectas condiciones, ahora me quiero disponer a desbaratarla y sacarle algun uso practico a cada una de las partes pero no soy muy experto en esto, por lo cual quiero saber de que serviran las partes, se que me sirve el motor paso a paso pero lo demas?????...

no estoy seguro, y otra de mis preguntas es si hay arreglo para la impresora pues puedo desbaratarla pero es mejor repararla jeje eso creo no???.....

espero alguna respuesta, por favor comenten pues tengo muchas ganas de desbaratarlo y sacarlo todo, pero tengo la duda de tirarme algo que me pueda servir....


gracias......comenten porfa.....


----------



## kal00 (Ene 16, 2010)

Uy mi amigo, hay infinidad de cosas:

Rodillos, engranajes, correas, poleas, guías de plástico, bandejas, tapas.....

Puede haber un encoder óptico con su rueda y sensor. A veces a lo largo del rodillo de papel hay pequeños sensores infrarrojos, buenos para robots seguidores de linea. 

Y obviamente la fuente de poder. Puede tener varias salidas reguladas, desde 5v a 24v.

Esto es lo usual que encontrarias en una impresora, va a depender de cada impresora obviamente.

Saludos!


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 17, 2010)

Y el motor paso a paso lo mas importante!... si se salvo la placa de control hasta tienes el control del motor..


----------



## fernandob (Ene 18, 2010)

un monton de cosas que podras usar para llenar cajas y cajas........
y un dia , donde tenias lugar resulta que ya no lo tienes mas.

me paso, veo a colegas que tambien les pasa.
cahci-vacheros.

ARTESANIAS eso hay que hacer con los despedicios de la electronica , encima, se meten en un cursito de artesanias y esa onda y hay MUJERES !!!!!!!!!!

ahora como electronico serio:
no iras a dedicar tu tiempo para diseñar o investigar algo en base a materiales que quizas NO ENCUENTRES NUNCA MAS !!!!!!!!!
LOS DISEÑOS y el tiempo se usan con componentes que puedas luego conseguir.

pero bueno.......esa es mi conclusion, que puede difereir de otros.

si loque hubieses es levantado al camion que aplasto la impresora (en vez de la impresora )  , ahi tendrias mas piezas utiles.

un saludo


----------

